# waterbeds and co-sleeping



## mkoontz (Sep 9, 2005)

I've got a question and I've seached the web to try to find some answers but can't see anything there. I've got a one month old and she's about to grow out of her bassinette, which is a major pain as it's so convenient. She's right beside the bed and it's so easy to use.

Anyway I wanted to co-sleep but we have a waterbed and dh loves it too much to give it up (yes I've asked and asked, and we can't afford another mattress anyway). I know that you can't co-sleep on a waterbed with a small baby, but I'm wondering if there is an age that it becomes safe, maybe like when they hold their heads up, or when she's mobile. Does anyone know, or is it just not safe all the time.

Any help would be great. The room is too small to move the crib in there, I think, but I'll give it a better go soon.


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

I haven't seen any "official" info on this but I used to have a waterbed years ago and I think at a minimum I'd wait until 18 month or so probably longer. A baby could VERY easily get stuck between the mattress and the frame or fall into the dent you or your DH makes in the bed when you lay in it (hope that makes sense.) Having slept on a water bed for years I just can't imagine how to safely sleep with a baby on one. Maybe you could side car the crib and make it a tad lower than the waterbed so baby couldn't roll into the water bed? Just a thought. Good Luck.

Vicki


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have one too but since I have a California king sized one, I have taken a few naps with just me and dd in the middle of it with my arm around her. at night though, I just can't do it, I cannot relax b/c it feels very unsafe for the reasons above.
how big is she exactly? I admit my 6 month old is small (13.5 lbs, 23.5") but there is a lot of room left in her cosleeper (armsreach). if you have a crib could you fit it in your room next to the bed?


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

We had a waterbed when my oldest ds was a baby, and as a result didn't co-sleep with him until he was about 16mos. old, when we got a regular bed/mattress. I honestly wouldn't even co-sleep with a 2 year old in a waterbed.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmm, i just found this thread. I guess maybe I was young and undereducated? I don't know but I had a waterbed from the time my ds 1 was 4 months old til he was 4 years old and He and I coslept in it every night, he and I , then for about 6 months when he was 3-turning -4 he, I and now dh. I put a couple large pillows down in the side between the matress and the wooden side. we never had any issues, with rolling, or getting stuck. I made sure it was really full and not real squishy and if I had found any problem I would have changed our set up but I didnt and since he nursed til he was 3yrs 4 mths, it was the only way for me! Hmm, I guess looking back I was the only 17 yr old mom that breastfed and coslept, so maybe thats why I had no info on it. (before the internet was big too







). I just did what was natural to me, i didnt overthink everything, I guess this was one of those things


----------

